# Words for WoodBarterites - 4/3/16 edition



## SENC (Apr 3, 2016)

@ripjack13 reminded me this morning I'd been remiss in my duties of introducing new words recently. I sincerely apologize for the lapse, but have been spending all of my free time the last few months on the campaign trail for Bernie Sanders - feelin' the Bern, if you will, and just haven't had time. Now that the NC primaries are behind us, I can get back to work on our communal vocabulary.

furphy - a noun meaning a rumour or and erroneous/improbable story

The word 'furphy' comes from the surname 'Furphy'. The firm of Furphy and Sons manufactured and supplied water carts to the Australian Imperial Force in Egypt during World War I. Soldiers stood around these and talked, exchanging rumours and news. The manufacturer's name, which was emblazoned on the carts, was soon adopted for unreliable information or speculation.

Having kicked things off, I want to remind everyone of @justallan's excellent suggestion of allowing all interested WBites to participate in educating our community. To that end, I invite anyone who has a word to share to say so in this thread. The first to speak up shall start the next thread - an in addition to defining their word needs to invite a future volunteer in that thread. Just title it "Words for WoodBarterites" with the date - that way it could be on any cycle the next volunteer wishes rather than waiting a week. If we hit a post without a volunteer, I'll jump back in with another word.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2016)

Bull$heeet- it is what emits from sothin conservatives come election years.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2016)

That should say certain sothin


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

Bull$heeet- it is what emits from all politicians regardless of party affiliation or geographical location come election years.....

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Bull$heeet- it is what emits from all politicians regardless of party affiliation or geographical location come election years.....



Never a truer statement said.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2016)

I sincerely hope your participation with 'Feel the Bern' reference is part of an elaborate furphy.

Just when I thought my impression of hospital admins had reached the bottom...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

The furphy is strong in this one....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Furphy's law...if Henry posts @Tclem is sure to follow...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm thinking "Furphy's Law" is a good chunk of this site and a pretty good part of the attraction as well.
I'd sure be willing to dig up a new word if needed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2016)

justallan said:


> I'm thinking "Furphy's Law" is a good chunk of this site and a pretty good part of the attraction as well.
> I'd sure be willing to dig up a new word if needed.


The next one is all yours Allan! And you are right about Furphy's Law for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm to busy on the Hillary campaign trail right now to comment on this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm to busy on the Hillary campaign trail right now to comment on this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2016)

Henry... Looks like the to, too, two tutorial needs to make an appearance for the Clinton campaigners.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Henry... Looks like the to, too, two tutorial needs to make an appearance for the Clinton campaigners.


I've given up on him in the grammar department (to and too), but perhaps he can handle (at least dactylonomous) math and comprehend the concept of two.

Bonus Word for WBites:
dactylonomy - the art of counting or numbering on the fingers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Henry... Looks like the to, too, two tutorial needs to make an appearance for the Clinton campaigners.


Spell check lol


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> I've given up on him in the grammar department (to and too), but perhaps he can handle (at least dactylonomous) math and comprehend the concept of two.
> 
> Bonus Word for WBites:
> dactylonomy - the art of counting or numbering on the fingers.


If you understand me then that is all that matters.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> I've given up on him in the grammar department (to and too), but perhaps he can handle (at least dactylonomous) math and comprehend the concept of two.
> 
> Bonus Word for WBites:
> dactylonomy - the art of counting or numbering on the fingers.



Dactylonomy is a lot easier if you have 12 toes- at least that is what @Tclem says.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Henry... Looks like the to, too, two tutorial needs to make an appearance for the Clinton campaigners.



To-shay!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Dactylonomy is a lot easier if you have 12 toes- at least that is what @Tclem says.....



Before he quit drankin sometimes he'd have twinny fangers and twinny toze and he cood count ta farty. Smelt like it too.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

Senc, aren't you worried about your career and a furphy coming out about what happened on the campaign trail? They might surprise ya with a drug test, just follow slick willies suit "I didn't inhale".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 100987

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

Is this pronounced Fur-fee ?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Is this pronounced Fur-fee ?



That's my guess too but never heard it pronounced. But when you separate it like you did it sounds like a charge one might incur while in Vegas.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Apr 6, 2016)

Will that be with or without this evening, Sir?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sunday's coming up....who's gunna be doin the new word?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 9, 2016)

I've heard I am.
Let me think on it a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

